# PresPro - What's the Scoop?



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone work with PresPro? They contacted me after a broker client referred them to me. Their vendor agreement sounds pretty straight-forward except they don't pay for 60 days unless you opt for the "Express Pay" option. No explanation was given on how that works. Also, they collect a "marketing fee" which they determine after your bid has been accepted. Huh? How am I supposed to calculate my costs per job if I don't yet know what to build in for their fee?

Anyone have any info or experiences with this management company?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

So...........is no news good news in regards to this company?

They have a few videos up on their site. They seem to be nice enough guys. Maybe I'll give them a try and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

If they are not going to give you all the terms and conditions up front, I wouldn't sign up with them. It sounds like their "rates" or "fees" are going to be variable and that is NOT a good thing.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

In regards to Pres Pro.I am dealing with them right now.They take 30% off the top but they tell you that when you bid if you want $4500.00 for the job bid it for $6000.00 and that will get you your cost and they will get theres.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

30%??? Holy crap! _And _they want to string you out for 60 days???

What's the deal with their "Express Pay"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Express pay is 7-10 days but I actually think they take like 5 percent.

If you do a good bid you can include these prices in the bid.I look at it every other bid from other contractors will also have 30 percent included so you are ok there.I look at these jobs as bulk.I have 15 full time employees that I have to keep busy so sometimes its more of keeping your guys busy.Its not a get rich set up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds like it is for PresPro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Who are their clients? 
Nobody needs another Altisource Super Vendor :~)


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Express pay is 7-10 days but I actually think they take like 5 percent.
> 
> If you do a good bid you can include these prices in the bid.I look at it every other bid from other contractors will also have 30 percent included so you are ok there.I look at these jobs as bulk.I have 15 full time employees that I have to keep busy so sometimes its more of keeping your guys busy.Its not a get rich set up.


This is why I use employees with my regional client.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

*Pres Pro*

I've dealt with this company. They seem like a very good company to work for and were sending us tons of bids. They also do a good job at spreading the work out so all vendors get a shot at some work. At the end of the day, as they were putting their 30% on top, we were unable to get approval for anything and I could no longer waste my time to bid projects for them. I'm sure there are some companies doing very well with them, but I couldn't make it work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

pres pro is by far my best client to work for.All bid work and yes the pay is 60 days but in this business if you can't wait the 60 days you are proally going to struggle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

What's their pricing look like ?


----------

